# Dark or light?



## Jack56 (Mar 5, 2015)

I really like to know what your favourite one of these two images is. I prefer the first one.


----------



## Click (Mar 5, 2015)

I prefer the first picture.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 5, 2015)

Beautiful photo and I prefer the first one as well.


----------



## ray5 (Mar 5, 2015)

Very nice. I prefer the second.


----------



## Snodge (Mar 5, 2015)

I prefer the first too.


----------



## axeri (Mar 5, 2015)

The first. No doubt about that. Very nice.


----------



## christakespictures (Mar 5, 2015)

Really funny how different the opinions are.  For me there is no doubt that the second one is the more beautiful. The highlights on the first picture look a little too bright and burn out for my taste.


----------



## Tsuru (Mar 5, 2015)

I initially preferred the first image but the more I look at both of them and concentrate on the details (I`m assuming that due to the house lights this was a night shot?) I prefer the second one now.
Edit: I forgot to add: They're both beautiful shots.


----------



## dppaskewitz (Mar 5, 2015)

I like both very much. Very nice, serene feeling. I prefer the second (but not by a whole lot).


----------



## privatebydesign (Mar 5, 2015)

Screen brightness will play a huge factor. Most people that are using calibrated monitors in the 100cd/m2 range will like the first, most that are looking on 'normal' brightness screens will hate the first because it is 'over' exposed.


----------



## zim (Mar 5, 2015)

I much prefer the first
I find the vertical line of the corner (tallest) block slightly off. The verticals on the left of the picture are fine though.
Maybe I'm OCD or squeggy ;D


----------



## rexbot (Mar 5, 2015)

I prefer the second one - the contrast of the white window casings against the darker building appeals to me.


----------



## hgraf (Mar 5, 2015)

One has to be careful since if you're not looking with a properly calibrated monitor it can really skew the results.

On my monitor, I personally like the second. I find the first is a little too "HDRish" for me. For post I prefer when the average person can't tell that any adjustments were made. It's just my taste. As a result, I tend to be very "sensitive" to HDR gone wild.

Don't get me wrong, both are beautiful shots, I just prefer the second.


----------



## PavelR (Mar 5, 2015)

hgraf said:


> One has to be careful since if you're not looking with a properly calibrated monitor it can really skew the results.
> 
> On my monitor, I personally like the second. I find the first is a little too "HDRish" for me. For post I prefer when the average person can't tell that any adjustments were made. It's just my taste. As a result, I tend to be very "sensitive" to HDR gone wild.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, both are beautiful shots, I just prefer the second.


+1


----------



## distant.star (Mar 6, 2015)

.
Thanks for asking.

Calibrated monitor here.

On the monitor, I prefer the second. If I were to print and put on the wall, I'd go with the first.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 6, 2015)

I like the 2nd, because the different shades in the building add variety. On the first one, the different shades of the nearer units do not show.


----------



## Jack56 (Mar 6, 2015)

distant.star said:


> .
> Thanks for asking.
> 
> Calibrated monitor here.
> ...


This is what my wife thinks. The first one makes her "happier", but on a screen the darker one looks a bit better.
Thank you all very much for your comments. I really do appreciate this. Thanks!


----------

